#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  Jee main rank predictor

## Manish51

I got 143in JEE Main. 71.4% in CBSE XII. What will be my predicted Rank. Whether i will be able to get Nirma CSE Branch. If not, any other good college. I am general from Rajasthan.





  Similar Threads: Jee Main Rank Predictor With board marks JEE Main 2014 Rank Predictor JEE Main Rank Predictor 2013 | Expected rank for JEE Main 2013 Jee main 2013 rank predictor

----------


## Alina gill

> I got 143in JEE Main. 71.4% in CBSE XII. What will be my predicted Rank. Whether i will be able to get Nirma CSE Branch. If not, any other good college. I am general from Rajasthan.


Hey,
       Your rank would be 1,20,000.... U can try for nirma..  :):

----------


## dipupooja

i got 169 marks in mains and 93.8% in cbse class 12. what will be my predicted rank ?

----------


## vermahc1

below 700000 u can try fishing

----------


## Kash chopra

> i got 169 marks in mains and 93.8% in cbse class 12. what will be my predicted rank ?


hey,
      Your rank would be around 17000...... What is your home state??

----------


## Payal Patel9513

I have got 99 marks in jee main and 85% in gujarat board 12th exam.
What will be my rank??

----------


## Kash chopra

> I have got 99 marks in jee main and 85% in gujarat board 12th exam.
> What will be my rank??


Your rank would be around 42000.... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## Ankur134

Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
plz do reply

----------


## 000rahul000

i have got 175 marks in jee main with gen catgory.i am from gujarat and i have got 90% in cbse board (pcm),what can my predicted rank?can i get svnit and which branch?pls.reply..............thanx

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?
> plz do reply


Your rank will be around 20000..... U have fair chances to get nit... What is your preferred branch??

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




> i have got 175 marks in jee main with gen catgory.i am from gujarat and i have got 90% in cbse board (pcm),what can my predicted rank?can i get svnit and which branch?pls.reply..............thanx


Your rank would be around 17000..... What is your preferred branch??

----------


## 000rahul000

i want mechanical in svnit,can i get it???if no then which branch can i get??

----------


## ankurverma1994

Home State: U.P. ; Category: General; UPTU rank: 2941; JEE Mains: marks: 164; Board % (ISC 2012): 89%; JEE advanced: marks: 133 What would be my expected rank in JEE mains & Advanced and which collges should i look for from core enginneering branches... I have also seprately applied for THAPAR, ISAT, DAIICT.... Do i withstand any chance here?

----------


## Siddharth Singhal

hey my jee score is 45 and my board & is 73...i m from general rank and live in uttarakhand...................
what wil be mha rank..???

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

Your have few chances to get mechanical in svnit but except mech u can surely get any other branch here ... All the very best  :):

----------


## UMA1963

I am selvamohan and i got 73 in jee mains and 81% in xii cbse and i belong sc category in tamilnadu. What will be my rank in jee main 2013?

----------


## Era Gill

> I am selvamohan and i got 73 in jee mains and 81% in xii cbse and i belong sc category in tamilnadu. What will be my rank in jee main 2013?


Your rank will be more than 1,00,000 and u have fair chance to get nit trichy  :):

----------


## Ankur134

_Hi i am getting 161 marks in Jee main And 92.6% in cbse boards.. im from Chandigarh... what wud b my expected rank? and can i get niits?_
General category...
what options do i have?? if niits? then wat branch cud i get? i live in chandigarh.. but i dont mind studying anywhere in india as far as my career is concerned...
i m really stressed iif i wud get a gud branch + niit...

----------


## nischaymalhan

jee main marks- 230 , general cat. ,, cleared cbse board in delhi in 2012 with percentage- 81.6
predicted rank can i get ece in dtu

----------


## Era Gill

> jee main marks- 230 , general cat. ,, cleared cbse board in delhi in 2012 with percentage- 81.6
> predicted rank can i get ece in dtu


Your rank would be around 12000.... u have fair chances to get dtu but not core branches.... For core branches u should go for nit delhi  :):

----------


## rishabhd pandey

Sir my jeemain score is 162 and my board percentage is 78.6% in u.p. Board 2012.what will be my normalized jee main score and rank.will i get any n.i.t. ? Plz reply soon;-(

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Sir my jeemain score is 162 and my board percentage is 78.6% in u.p. Board 2012.what will be my normalized jee main score and rank.will i get any n.i.t. ? Plz reply soon;-(


Your rank would be more than 35000....... With this score u have very less chances to get nit so try for private colgs

----------


## rishabhd pandey

Can you plz give me my board percentile . I had got 78.6% in u.p. Board2012 .i think it should be 98 percentile.;-(

----------


## rockstar09

hello.... my jee mains marks are 184 ... cbse board % is 94.6 ... what rank can i expect? cn i get civil or IT in any of the top 10 NIT'S ?

----------


## Era Gill

> hello.... my jee mains marks are 184 ... cbse board % is 94.6 ... what rank can i expect? cn i get civil or IT in any of the top 10 NIT'S ?


Your rank would be around 11000... What is your home state??

----------


## rockstar09

my home state is Rajasthan.

----------


## Ganesh Prasanna

Hello I'm Ganesh . My jee main mark is 195 and cbse board mark is 482/500 ( percentage 96.4% and percentile 99.2) . what is my expected rank and can I get mech at nit trichy ( home state quota ) ?

----------


## sumira70

Hi jee mark 179, gen cat, 94.2% cbse, state Tamilnadu, what will be my chance in nit trichy

----------


## Era Gill

> Hello I'm Ganesh . My jee main mark is 195 and cbse board mark is 482/500 ( percentage 96.4% and percentile 99.2) . what is my expected rank and can I get mech at nit trichy ( home state quota ) ?


Your rank would be around 15000. Because of your domicile quota u have good chances to get core branch in nit trichy  :):

----------


## Era Gill

> Hi jee mark 179, gen cat, 94.2% cbse, state Tamilnadu, what will be my chance in nit trichy


Your rank will be approx 14k. With this rank u can easily get any good branch in nit trichy

----------

